# The Tobester



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 11, 2011)

Well now you've all gone and done it. A few of you have encouraged me to start a bun blog... and well... there's no turning back now. You've unleashed me.

Let's see, if you haven't read my Introduction (The Story of Tobias), Toby is my 1 y/o unfixed lop. He's a silly goose. I am Marisa, I'm 21 (22 next Wednesday ), and a Bachelor of Commerce student.

This post will likely just be a bazillion pictures, and then the actual stories will start. Excuse the photo quality, my camera broke and my Blackberry's camera isn't very good.

Hopefully you all will love him just as much as I do!






















Stuck in my sheet here 








Burrowing in my bottom drawer... gosh.





And now a couple of myself and Toby together 








Ahah, I was imitating his rabbit face here.... don't mind me.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 11, 2011)

Toby is very handsome! I'm looking forward to seeing and reading more about him.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 11, 2011)

Well... this summer I set up an outdoor run for Toby made with about 32 NIC panels. I have 9 sitting in my room unused, so today I've been thinking about making him his own little condo.

I would love to make it 2 panels wide and 3 long/3 high, but that would take 36 of the 41 panels I have. That leaves only 5 for shelves! 

I may have to go with a 2Wx3Lx3H until I can find more panels. I also still need to figure out what to use for a base, I don't want to have to mess around with plywood and I can't seem to find cloroplast around here.

Well I guess it's an ongoing project. I just want him to have more room since I've been so busy this school year so far. 
Current Set Up




And more Toby


----------



## missyscove (Sep 11, 2011)

I used wallboard as the base for my NIC cage. I got it from Home Depot but have also seen it at Lowes. It's intended to be used on walls in bathrooms I think. Just go to a hardware store and have a look around. We were originally going to do plywood/linoleum but when we found the wallboard we knew it was perfect.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 12, 2011)

For a single rabbit do you think a 2 level will be enough? I would love to go three but I don't think i have enough panels right now.



Anyways, I had Toby out for a bit this morning before I went to work. I was lying on my bed snoozing a bit waiting for me alarm to go off again. All of a sudden... BUNNY IN THE FACE.

Toby decided he wanted to be on the bed, and chose the spot where my face was. Pretty sure I got headbutted in the nose.

Such a rascal.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 12, 2011)

I had each of my rabbits in a 2x2x3 until Fiona died. Now Timmy is spoiled rotten in a 2x2x6. Two levels is plenty of space for a single bun, in my opinion, presuming he's getting some timeout of his cage.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 12, 2011)

More pictures, more pictures, more pictures! Can never have enough cute bunny pictures. He looks just like our girl Cheri.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 12, 2011)

You ask and you shall receive!

I also just bought a used Canon camera so the quality of pictures should be MUCH better soon. 






















You may have noticed that his ears look as though there's some fur missing. He has overgroomed ever since I got him. I thought it was from stress or boredom, but even when he's out 7+ hours a day he still does it. No harm done, he just takes the hair off the one part of both his ears. I watch to make sure the skin isn't red or irritated looking. Just a nervous tick I guess. I liken it to a person biting their nails


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 12, 2011)

New camera!

Allowed me to capture such moments as: 
Escaping the cage




And itchy ear





Pretty pleased with it so far


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 13, 2011)

Well it's done, sorta.

I'm not entirely pleased with the finished product and would love some suggestions. Anyone?






Edit: Figured out one reason why I don't like it.... He can get out. In the process of adding the rest of the roof. Frickin' rascal.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 13, 2011)

Cuddles!






A few things I guess. Toby is having trouble adjusting to his new cage... he's peeing right in front of the litterbox instead of in it. Hopefully he'll have figured it out when I get home today.

Again I would love any suggestions for his cage from others (if anyone's reading!) 'cause I'm still not entirely pleased with it.

Also considering switching to a water bowl instead of a bottle. Thoughts?

He's shedding right now... I just bought a Hairbuster comb. Probably the greatest purchase of my life


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 13, 2011)

Love the pic of Tobester in the drawer. Good to see he's coming along in his training of you!


----------



## missyscove (Sep 13, 2011)

Have you seen Toby pee in front of his litter box? I've seen my Timmy get in the box and then back up so his butt was over the edge and then pee. I can't really be mad at him because he sure thinks he's in the box. It looks like you're using a little corner litter box. Toby's litter box may just be too small for him. You could try something like a small rectangular cat litter box and see if that helps.

Some buns take better to bowls and others to bottles. Personally, I prefer bottles because they're easier for me to keep clean and full. If I'm worried about hydration or it gets really hot, I'll add a dish of water with a little apple juice to get him to drink more.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah he definitely was peeing right in front of it. 

I think I'll add a third level tonight. As far as the litter box goes I was confined to a small corner one in his smaller cage. Now that it's bigger I can look into a small cat one.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 14, 2011)

I think it's done! It seems pretty bare so i think I'll find some small toys for him, and a larger litterbox is probably a good idea.

Does anyone have ideas for placement of stuff?


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 14, 2011)

Today is my 22nd birthday 

I woke up and for a second couldn't remember if I was 22 or 23... probably the old age getting to me, eh?

Toby's litterbox issues have resolved themselves. Aside from the odd dropping outside the box (which always has and always will happen), he's doing fine. 

I realized that he's hilarious when he jumps onto my bed. He knows that it's soft, so he doesn't land gracefully or jump carefully at all, he literally just launches himself and plops into the blankets. Maybe I'll get a great action shot sometime of him doing the mid air bunny flop onto the bed. 

No birthday plans tonight, as I'm working until 5, and have a night class 6-9. Just going to spend the night with my roommates and boyfriend most likely (and of course with Toby as well).


----------



## plasticbunny (Sep 15, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday! :birthday



Toby is way too cute! I love the new set up. It looks like he has so much more room and will be happier. I personally use water dishes, but have a bottle as back up just incase they figure out how to tip a crock or drink it all. Baby teething rings are great for bunnies that like to throw things. Paper towel or TP rolls stuffed with hay are also great fun. Look around the house, there's lots of toys just waiting 



Great start to a blog!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

My brother bought me a carrier for Toby for my birthday; so thoughtful! I used to carry him around in a box. Now I'm a real bunny momma. 

My roommates made me a card "from Toby". Hilarious in my opinion, I posted about it in the general bunny chat. 

For toys I do use toilet paper rolls and wood chews, it just looks so bare! Maybe that's good so he has more space.

Toby nibbled on a bonsai tree I have today, but I looked it up and it hasn't been on any harmful plant lists, and he's been acting and eating normally. Again, what a scamp.

Pictures!!





















Thank you for the happy birthdays


----------



## DharmaBuns (Sep 16, 2011)

Those ears are just too cute! He also looks so soft, and I just love his fur coloring. He really looks like such a sweetheart!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you  He's soo soft, but shedding right now pretty terribly. 

He just gave me 5 bunny kisses on the cheek... made my heart melt :inlove:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 16, 2011)

Well.... Here I am at work, making my collections calls. Minding my own business.

I get a text from my roommate Sarah: "Is Toby supposed to be out..... ?"

Uhh... no. No he is not. I call her.

Apparently she walked in the door and he was just chillin' in the middle of the living room. Sarah assumed that I was home from work or something, and just ignored him. Toby proceeds to dig at her door, trying to get in for attention. At this point she assumes I am NOT home, and something is amiss.

She is currently trying to coax him out from underneath my bed. I swear, there isn't a day that goes by that you can call "boring" when you have a rabbit. :shame

I've said it before and I'll say it again, what a rascal.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 17, 2011)

Ooooh Toby is so cute! I just want to pick him up and hug him!! He is a seriously adorable bunny. I say all bunnies are adorable because it's true (I maintain that the ugliest bunny is cuter than the cutest cat, and I like cats!), but Toby is EXTRA adorable. That's so funny that he escaped from his cage and was wandering the apartment looking for attention! What a sweetie


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great blog and nice setup on Toby's cage. 

Bunny's are smarter then we give them credit for. I have a english lop that I have had to double clip her cage. I was cleaning cages one day and turned around to find her cage door open and her hopping down the hallway.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 19, 2011)

Internet was shut off on Saturday morning since we're switching providers. The tech is SUPPOSED to come tonight between 5 and 7, but you can't always depend on that. 

Toby has a small puzzle house in his cage, you can spot it in the cage pictures. He does this thing where he digs in the house while he's in it, and nudges it around the floor. Here's a video from his old cage to demonstrate. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u08mfm9qHUs[/ame]

So he was doing this in his new cage over the weekend. Mister Ridiculous either forgot or didn't care that he had multiple levels, and drove that "car" right off the edge and almost took himself with it. I swear having a rabbit must be an awful lot like have a toddler. I mean, it's not like I would personally know... but it seems likely. If only you could lock toddlers up in their cages when they misbehave... Am I right moms?! Just kidding, but not really. But kinda. 

Hopefully I'll have internet tonight and I'll put up more Tobester pictures. I have some gooders.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 19, 2011)

My roommate's pets: 
Quasi the panther chameleon






Brutus (short hair) and Cassius (long hair)





Annnd my fishy, Blackie Chan





I'm trying to convince my other roommate to get a hedgehog, I know someone who breeds them that would give her a baby for freebies. Hedgies are so cute


----------



## Lucy500 (Sep 21, 2011)

OMG, Toby looks like a plush toy, I just wanna hug him! And he looks like a very happy bun too


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you Lucy! I've decided that I post entirely too much, and I'm getting self conscious about it.

Toby gets along really well with my boyfriend, which means a lot to me. He's really careful with him, and he doesn't try to pick him up or anything. He just snuggles him on the ground and lets Toby climb all over him and pets him when he gets nudged. He seems to genuinely enjoy him which I don't think every 20 something guy would. Makes my heart smile watching them play together 





Toby flopped in the corner... Put himself in time out for pooping on my pillow? Maybe. 





Loves his timothy hay so much he just shoves his whole head right in there. Silly rabbit.





I love this picture for unknown reasons, no one else understands why I like it either.





About 5 minutes ago, he gave me bun-kisses on the nose. I love this little man.

I resized the pictures, I don't know why they're being all big 'n' stuff


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 23, 2011)

He knows how to butter his mommy up! nothing like bunny kisses to make you go ahhhh.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 23, 2011)

Gosh I know! He's such a little suck.


I recently got a new camera, and it's a fair bit fancier than my old straight up point and shoot one. I mean it's not an SLR or anything, but I can change shutter speed and aperture and stuff which I have 0 experience with. I read the manual online, but I still don't really understand. I decided to just play around with the settings for a little and I think I got a couple good pictures out of it, but a definitely more than a few duds. 





This one is my favourite I'm pretty sure.











I just like the detail on this one... I don't even remember what I did though 





Biiiig stretch!





Ahaha, I kinda think he looks like a gangster thug here... True?





Closest I have ever gotten to a tongue picture. For this one I should have turned DOWN the aperture.... I think? Maybe?





And lastly, the obligatory "I look like a stuffed animal" picture.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 24, 2011)

Awwwww :hug: Toby and happy belated b'day Marisa. =)


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 24, 2011)

OMG Toby is adorable!! He doesn't even look real, he's sooo adorable. I just love that little nose!!!

What sort of camera do you have Marisa? What I suggest is setting it in AV mode, that way you can set the aperature for what you need and then adjust the ISO speed and a few other things but the camera will make a lot of adjustments for you. It's a bit easier for moving subjects like bunnies without having to sit there and fiddle with the adjustments every few shots like you might in fully Manual mode.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice pictures


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Annette, Cait, and Dave!

Toby seems to be feeling better though still a bit sluggish. The sneezing has lessened some, and he did binky a bit earlier today (more just run around crazy fast). I'm hoping it was just something in the weather or who knows what, but something temporary. 

Cait, I just have an old used Canon SX 110 IS. I wish I could afford an SLR, the pictures are so much nicer! 

My last week of fulltime work, finally. I'm so swamped with school I feel like I'm drowning. It's taking a severe toll on my health; I wake up every day with a headache and don't know why. 

Toby time!





Little cutie.





Flat bun!





Nommin pellets 





Another detaily shot.





Cutie!





Cuddles  Licking my arm just bein' a sweetie.





Weirdo.

Out of pure curiosity, does anyone know what colour he is? I used to think a poor harlequin, but now I don't know... What would you call him?


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 29, 2011)

You'd think I starve the boy the way he attacks his pellets in the morning! I got Toby a new dish for his pellets, it's a ceramic dish from Petsmart and it's extremely shallow. I'm hoping it will help with his sneezing. I've been watching him closer, and he sneezes most when he's eating. Hay, pellets, veggies, treats... anything. It's like he gets so excited about food, he starts snuffling and huffling.

I think the Orchard Grass Hay has changed the colour of his pee, and it's making me nervous. I switched him back to Timothy and I'm hoping it goes back to normal. If it doesn't I'll be seriously freaked and probably head right off to the vet. 

Well it's another day... another long day at work (which of course means I refresh RO about every 3 minutes or so). I'm trying to decide if I should go back to my parents' house this weekend. I haven't been home since probably early-mid August. If I don't go home this weekend, I'll be home next since it's Thanksgiving. Meh, we'll see. I just find when I stay in the city for the weekend there's nothing to do. A lot of my "friends" are still in their party phase, and I just don't really like to go out all that much anymore.

I don't have any new Toby pictures, but I have some older ones kicking around on facebook. My roommate and I also gave her Piggies a bath, so I have some pictures from that too.





First day I got him 





His first hump 










One of the views between my parents' place and the city.





Who loves paper towel?!


Sorry it's huge. I love their feet, especially in the bath.


----------



## Tessa (Sep 29, 2011)

Toby is the cutest!!!! You are so lucky you get to cuddle and hold him!

I don't think Canada is the best place for a Bun to spend winter!!!!!

I think you should send him to Vegas so he can hang with Vito and Lola

I'll send him back in the Spring :innocent


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 29, 2011)

I <3 Toby, he's such a sweetie and adorable. He looks like a japanese harlequin to me, just not very stripy. But at least you can clearly see a strip on yours, Pip is a Japanese harlequin except it looks like someone dropped salt and pepper on his head and he has a stripe on one side of his body which then turns into a big black blotch on the other side lol. But i haven't seen many good examples of harlequin pattern in Australian lops. That's something i was thinking of working on if i decided to breed some day. ^.^


----------



## Tessa (Sep 29, 2011)

I Love it when Toby stands on his hind legs! Sooooooo Adorable!!!!:bunny18


----------



## missyscove (Sep 29, 2011)

It's normal for their pee to be anywhere from a pale yellow to a bright orange. The carotenoids (part of what helps plants photosynthesize) in their food get passed in their urine and that's what results in the color change.


----------



## Lucy500 (Sep 30, 2011)

OMG that first pic is just TO DIE FOR! I think the Tobester needs to visit his bro up here in Cali, no?


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay first of all, thanks for the comments everyone, it's nice to know that someone is actually reading this gobbledeegook.

Secondly, Lucy you can borrow Toby if I can borrow bonkers 

Thirdly, I just wanted to share this before I went to bed, I'll make a real update later this weekend. But I decided to come back to my parent's house for the weekend, my mom didn't know I was coming, let alone Toby (yes I brought him too!). I think she was happier to see him than she was to see me.  

Do rabbits get used to car rides if you subject them to it more often? Cause gosh Toby sure hates em. Oh well he's all settled now, and I was carrying him around in my hoodie about an hour ago and he was making happy honking noises. I was super tired so I laid down, and HE STAYED THERE. He was lying on my chest, he has NEVER cuddled me while lying on me, EVER. He just happily laid there snuggled right up against me, still honking as I pet him and rubbed his cheeks. Ahhh my heart bunny. 

I wish I would have got a picture, but instead I drew you a (very accurate) re-enactment. I'm clearly an artist.

This is what he was doing, plus I was petting him, but I couldn't draw that. My skills only go so far folks.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 1, 2011)

Awwwww that's so sweet. ^.^

The pic where he's humping for the first time, was he humping the air? Cause i don't see anything there lol.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 1, 2011)

Rabbits can get used to car rides, but it can take time for some. You just need to take them out on a regular basis and make it positive or neutral. Vet visits tend to be a more negative experience, and since most rabbits only travel to the vet, they don't like travelling. You can try just going for a ride around the block or something else short. When you get him home, a treat or something can help him get over it. Some rabbits never really like to travel, but most can get used to it. Some also don't like the actual travel, but are fine afterwards.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 1, 2011)

No comments on my BEAUTIFUL drawing skills, eh? Oh well, I'll just assume you all are speechless at it's majesty. 

Annette, if you look close you can see there's a little stuffed bunny under there  It's REALLY small and I got home from work this summer, let him out, and he just immediately went nuts on it. He doesn't mount much, so it's kinda a rare sight. 

Kate, my parents live about an hour and a half away from Edmonton. I went home this weekend and brought him with me since I know Toby loves it here and my mom misses him. He recovered from the drive super quick. Does it help to cover the carrier with a blanket or something so that it's dark inside, or does the discomfort come from the movement of the vehicle? I'll be bringing him home next weekend for Thanksgiving as well. 

My mom has been spoiling Toby. He's had so many veggies and cheek rubs... Toby hasn't left cecotropes in months, and today he's left two bunches. That's a sign to me she's been giving him too many veggies, so I told her to cut it out. I'm not a fan of those stinky grapes. She's also been talking to Toby so much, my dad has been making so much fun of her. HOWEVER, me and Mum caught him with his nose at the cage whispering to "Bugsy" last night between movies. What a hypocrite 

Toby keeps running in between my dresser and his cage. There isn't much space, and I can't move it any closer to the dresser or my drawers have trouble opening. I tried blocking it off with cardboard, but I guess he likes it. Toby tends to have the mentality of "Oh, you don't want me there? It's 'off limits'? ......... Challenge Accepted." So I've just resigned myself to accepting that he'll get in between there. Anyways, it's REALLY small and he looks ridiculous when he's in there. 






To get out he either hops (looks more like an awkward scooch) backwards, or he gets all the way to the wall, stretches up all the way, then falls backwards and somehow turns himself around mid fall. It's very intentional, so I know he isn't going to hurt himself, but it sure does make me nervous, and again looks ridiculous.






This last one is a shot of him after he "backwards scooched" his way out. One ear up for style points.





Lastly, who the heck needs a hay rack when you have this neat bag that holds it all in anyways?!





PS. *I GOT A TONGUE PICTURE* It's back home in Edmonton with my camera. When I get home I will upload it into probably 30 different threads, including this one. It looks ridiculous. He was slurping up water and, me being the creeper that I am, was taking pictures.


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh this Tobester gets cuter by the minute! His bro is the same way, he has a big wooden box, he fits comfortly in there with some hay. Well, Mr. Bonkerson prefers the spot between the wall and the back of the box. It was fine a couple of months ago when he was tiny, but he barely fits anymore! He, like Toby, looks very silly doing all kinds of shananegans to get in and out. 
*Sigh* I want a tongue pic too!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, here's an example of what I get to come home to every day. Please note, I did NOT leave it like that! So much for keeping things tidy. I couldn't imagine having more than just him right now  Plus, I don't wanna share his affection with a lady bunny, teehee!

The much anticipated (for me) tongue shot!!





Just kidding that wasn't it. Almost there though!





THERE IT IS!

Well I guess I'll let the brat out now for a bit before bed, he did his time for peeing on my bed for the bazillionth time. 

Lucy, it scares me sometimes how alike the Bonks and Toby are


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my Toby is Adorable.

I sure hope you are enrolled in Art Class, that was a Genius drawing.

I'd be a little frightened that Toby can hurt himself in that small area that squeezes in. Do you have any extra NIC panels? I'd use a couple to block that area off..

Love thetongue picture.:heartbeat::inlove::big kiss:

Susan:weee:inkbouce::yahoo:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Susan! Since I posted those pictures I switched to a water crock instead of a bottle. I was able to move the cage over some so that he can't squeeze in between anymore 'cause I had the same concern you did 

Oh my art is unbelievable, I know. I should probably just drop out of university and pursue art, I'm sure that would work out well for me. 

Toby's doing well. He's still sneezing but still binkies all over, and he eats, and breathes normally. I still have the antibiotics just in case but I'm holding off until I know for sure.

I am planning on getting him neutered especially with his recent habits... but I'm still going to try to hold off until this coming spring so that he can pay for his own neuter. Fingers crossed! 

Picture time once again.



















Lazing in the newly cleaned cage


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 7, 2011)

I DEMAND a Tobester pic update Marisa! :brownbunny


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 10, 2011)

Wellllll I guess so Lucy 

I was back at my parent's house for the Thanksgiving weekend, so the scenery is a bit different and you may see a lot of wires in the pictures. I was about two feet away from him at all times, and we unplugged every single one that he could reach so he couldn't be hurt if he did chomp. I'm sure Mum woulda been maaad!

I've also noticed his head being tilted sometimes when he's looking at things, but other times it looks completely normal. I've decided to start him on the antibiotics I have anyways. I called the vet before I left for the weekend and asked for a quote on the lab work to confirm if he has a bacterial infection causing the sneezes. She said it would be FOUR HUNDRED DOLLARS. JUST for the tests!! No way Jose.

We tried Toby with brussel sprouts and pumpkin, he tolerated the pumpkin but seemed to really like the sprouts leaves.









You can see Mum doing laundry 




Hello Kitty??




Do not like!




What's that...




Sniff sniff sniff




No wait... What's THAT?




Got his face caught in the blanket...




Off to inspect other things.




Like wood!




Well this isn't exciting...




Helloooooo I missed you!




Silly wabbit, that's what happens when you nose bump dirty fire tongs.




How grouchy does he look here... haha devil bun. 




My mum walked into the rec room and startled him 




You can see his butt disappearing.




Hellooooo Mummy!




Such poise!




Great posture. 




What's up here...




King of the mountain!




Super bun... Awaaaaay!


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the Toby fix  

Im sending you good vibes so that the head inclination is nothing to worry about.

Bonkers send his bunny regards to his bro


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 12, 2011)

Did I mention how envious I am of your artistic abilities? 

I hope Toby is good and well and that the head tilting is nothing too serious. 

As for the car rides, my Layla did fine with her car ride home. No freaking out or anything. She just wanted out of the carrier. I will probably be bringing her with me to my grandma's house at Thanksgiving time.. the only problem is she won't have a good place to run around inside but it's only for 4 days so I'm sure she'll survive. 

He's so cute! Can only imagine if he was closer to Layla the adorable and mischievous munchkins they'd produce.. Not that I'm intended to breed her, but Toby would find a way


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 13, 2011)

How is the Tobester doing? His bro is kinda worried :bunny22:


----------



## MrBoejyngles (Oct 16, 2011)

Toby is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Your artwork was so impressive it has left me speechless, its only now that I able to reply!

Great pictures of Toby!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Bobbi and Dave 

Lucy, Toby's doing SO much better. The first few days of medication were scary, I almost had several heart attacks. He's completely normal once again and just had a wonderful dead bunny flop after chewing some cardboard. My brother bought him a crinkly cat tunnel which he hasn't completely warmed up to, but he seems interested in it. He also demolished the willow ball I got for him which is great since he doesn't chew his other chew toys and I was getting worried about his teeth. Hooray!





Nom cardboard.





Just being a silly goose like usual. 





No idea what is with his fur here... sometimes I think he might be part lionhead 





I find it so funny when buns lie out like this.





I bent a spare wire cube panel as a hay rack... Toby decided it's a comfy seat while he noms his hay. Silly boy!


I've accidentally left Toby out overnight in my room a couple of times this weekend, and he's woken me up at 7am both mornings with face licks/jumping onto my face. I figure it's cause he knows he usually gets his pellets then. Smart boy.


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 17, 2011)

Im so glad hes ok Marisa  
Hes a cutsie silly strong little bun.
Head on over to his bros blog, I've got a great update!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 19, 2011)

Well Tobes has been quite the grouch lately. When I let him out he's under the bed 90% of the time. Oh well what can you do right... His medicine will be done tomorrow so hopefully he chills out. 

It's midterm season for me, and of course the profs all decide to make every paper due during midterms too. In the past two weeks I've had a history paper, group project and paper for Organizational Behaviour, midterm for ORGA, midterm for marketing, paper for marketing, midterm paper and group project for MSYS. Haha I can't wait for it to be over. Oh and next Thursday I have my Cost Accounting final because I took it through correspondence. Needless to say the stress is running freely and strongly. 

Here are the couple of pictures I've managed to snag since the grouch has been hiding. 





My brother bought him this crinkly cat tunnel, he loves to run through it back and forth. There's also a peekaboo hole in the middle that he enjoys a lot. 





Here's my boy sitting in his hay rack... once again.





One from this past summer.


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh he is just soooo cute *___* 
Im starting to think you dont even have a bunny Marisa, you just take pics of a stuffed one that you have


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 20, 2011)

He's not so cute anymore!! Just kidding he's still cute, but my finger still hurts. Why you might ask?!

How to feed your rabbit carrots: By Marisa





Step 1: Hold carrot for rabbit as they nom adorably. 





Step 2: As they nom closer, pinch carrot with nails so it can't be pulled from your hand. 





Step 3: Marisa is dumb and got nommed. Ouch. 

Step 4: Don't listen to Marisa.


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 20, 2011)

Ouch, looks like that hurt! Gotta admit, Step 4 made me laugh though.

Love the blog, can't believe I haven't checked into it sooner. Mr Toby looks like one spoiled little bun!


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ouch! I got squeamish just looking at the picture! :S Step 4 made me lol


----------



## isabelly (Oct 21, 2011)

"What sharp teeth you have..."

"Look, that rabbit's got a vicious streak a mile wide! It's a killer!"

Yeah, the blood made me a bit squeamish too.

Too "bad" Sir Callebaut had his lower incisors removed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 23, 2011)

All I can say is been there done that many times.


----------



## MagPie (Oct 23, 2011)

Ouch. Only time my fingers get nommed on is when I am not quick enough with the craisens haha.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 30, 2011)

*MagPie wrote: *


> Ouch. Only time my fingers get nommed on is when I am not quick enough with the craisens haha.


So true!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 30, 2011)

I actually still have a mark on the good ol' finger where Toby took a chunk outta me, it REALLY hurt for a long time.

I recently broke up with my boyfriend. We weren't dating for long at all, so I'm pretty fine about it. Regardless, if he was good for anything at all, it was this picture. Now, the Ex knew that Toby wasn't supposed to be on the bed because of his affinity to pee on it, but I've gotta say... I'm not mad about it this time. I assume I was sleeping, and he managed to catch this absolutely wonderful shot of Toby grooming me while I slept. I'm in love with this picture, I just think it's so sweet. 








Aside from that, Toby's been doing his usual. Getting into places he shouldn't be, jumping on things that aren't really very sturdy or grippy... Silly bun. I rearranged my room and I like the layout a lot better now, and it gives Toby more leg room.

I found this local lady who makes small pet beds/hammocks/cuddle sacks for small animals and ordered two cuddle sacks from her. One is for Toberpoo and one is for my friend who has a bonded pair of female Netherland Dwarves. Unfortunately I think the sack is a bit small for Toby, cause he doesn't seem to be able to really fit in it comfortably. I saw a tutorial on how to make your own on here somewhere so I think I'll be looking for that sometime soon so I can make one big enough for him. 

For Halloween my roommates and I were the three blind mice, it ended up being pretty cute and we won the best group costume prize at the neighbour's party we went to. 

Pictureees.





Looking dapper and ignoring the cuddle sack





Grooming the cuddle sack.





I put a treat in there to get him to check it out... it was short lived. You can see how it's too small for him. Oh well, it was pretty cheap. 





Gorgeous little man 





Little scritch behind the ear... Happiest bun on earth.

And here's our little blind mice costumes.


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 1, 2011)

OMG the pic with the ear scratch just killed me :faint:
I still think that Toby is really a plush toy :nod

Great costumes! I was a dictionary this year hehe.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 2, 2011)

Toby is so handsome! The picture of him licking you is so cute, he looks completely innocent and adorable. What a little love.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like the picture of him trying to get the treat.


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about you and your now ex bf, but at least you still have Toby and his cuddles  Much more reliable IMO. Cute costumes as well, very clever!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies! Lucy you should post a picture, I'd love to see that! 

I'll do a real update sometime later, but just had to share this picture in the mean time. Toby's been kinda a brat lately so I'm thinking I'll have to bite the bullet and neuter him, but more on that later. After his brat-bout, he fell asleep on my bed.

... Like this.


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 9, 2011)

Gaddamit, they make it sooo hard to stay mad at them, dont they??? :inlove:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 10, 2011)

Tobey's cuteness level is completely redonk. I think someday all of my bunnies might be lops! I just saved like 10 pictures to possibly put in my photo book. The one of him licking you in your sleep is definitely going in


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like a very happy contented bunny!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 21, 2011)

Well Toby's neuter is tomorrow. I'm very very nervous about it, especially since I might have to ask my roommates to pick him up as I have an important class I absolutely can't miss tomorrow night. The vet is about an hour and a half away and I'll probably pick him up around 4, so that doesn't leave much for time to get to class by 6. 

I also lost a friend from high school last week so I've been trying to deal with that. It's always sad and difficult to lose someone, but I find even more so when it's someone young to an accident of some kind. He was injured at work and passed away in the hospital... only 23. 

Anyways, Toby's litter habits have been pretty hit and miss lately, even with pee which NEVER happens. He's also been much more... well... amorous. He's been mounting and grunting and circling feet to a degree that I just can't deal with. That's why I finally just went ahead with the neuter. Hopefully I haven't waited too long and his habits will decrease. I'm going to feel awful for the little guy. 

On to pictures, including some adorable cuddling pictures. 
























Who needs a hay rack when we can just crawl RIGHT IN?





Yeah, cause that looks comfortable. 





Looks so odd here 










Gosh darnit...


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh my Lord that Tobester just gets cuddlier by the hour! Bonkers neuter is friday... im sweating bullets over it! He sends a good luck hug to his bro!


----------



## MagPie (Nov 22, 2011)

Awwww him asleep with his belly up is so cute.


Oh and Harvey had some bad male bunny habits while he was intact, mounting (the cats), spraying (the cats and other bits of furniture) and circling. It all went away after his neuter and Harvey was an adult when I got him. No idea how old he is. But I had him for a few months before I could get a neuter in (he got bit by my cat the first week I got him because he decided to pick on the cat). So hopefully it'll help in Toby's case. ooh and Harvey did great after the surgery, he bounced right back (no pun intended).


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 22, 2011)

Well I just called the vet, they said he's waking up well; haven't tried giving him food yet cause he's still pretty drowsy. They said I could pick him up around 3-3:30 (it's 1pm here right now).

Can't wait! I already miss my little guy. Hopefully he does well.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 22, 2011)

Aw, I'm sure he'll be fine. 

Love the picture of him sleeping on your bed on his back. Talk about a relaxed rabbit! 

Rue


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 22, 2011)

Im sure hell be okay  Please keep us Toby fans updated.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

ahhhhhh Toby is way too stinkin' adorable!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 13, 2011)

Where are the updated Toby pictures you promised? 

I totally adore him. It's clear the two of you have a great bond


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 13, 2011)

Toby's neuter was the best idea ever. He no longer pees on my bed, he's still snuggly, and he still has energy to binky and romp around. I'm so happy I went through with it finally.

Finals are almost over, tomorrow is my last one. I really couldn't be happier right now  Exhausted, but very happy. 

Toby's taken to chewing his interlocking foam mats in his cage, so I bought some peel and stick laminate flooring from the dollar store and will be putting that in in the next couple of days. I may look for some actual tiles because the dimensions aren't quite right, and hopefully I can get some for cheap.

I wanted to save one of these pictures until everyone received my Christmas cards in the holiday card swap, but since I sent the cards out late I don't know when people will get them, so I guess I'll spoil the surprise. I'm sure it will be obvious which picture it is. 






Cutie with the silly ear grooming... Oh well 





I think I caught him right before a lick  What a funny face.










Not sure how I'm supposed to study when Toby sits like this on the corner of my bed directly behind my desk... Just stares at me non stop. What a distraction!





Since his neuter he's been diggin' in my blanket... No pee though, so I'm alright with it!





Grump 





Happy Holidays from Christmas Tobias! I found this collar at the dollar store and couldn't resist... He doesn't even seem to mind it at all. This may be the start of many costumes... what a slippery slope I've started down.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 14, 2011)

Yahoo! New Toby pictures! 

He is such a cutie patootie! :inlove:

I think the picture of him in bed is my favorite. My kids dig in the bed too. I love to watch then rearrange the blankets to be just right. I have no idea what they are making, but it makes them happy.

Give Toby lots of nose kisses from me.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 14, 2011)

:inlove: Just love all the pictures. Our avatar is Bunnicula at 3 months, sound asleep on her back with her mouth open. She' one goofy little bunny.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, good luck on finals too! Toby's cuteness over whelmed my politeness.


----------



## Lucy500 (Dec 20, 2011)

*sigh* Oh that Tobester, I have nothing to say :inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 25, 2011)

Cute pictures!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 25, 2011)

Hopefully that picture isn't too huge. I got an Android tablet today for Christmas, and it actually takes pretty great pictures. I cant edit them on photobucket too well though so I hope it isn't too bad.

I'm hoping everyone had a great Christmas this year. Mine's been pretty great except for the fact that I managed to catch a cold. It figures that I would get sick during my break from school... oh well! On the bright side i'm really enjoying this tablet, it's going to be so handy since i don't have a laptop. 

Hugs to everyone, hope you had a great day and have an even better New Years.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 25, 2011)

Adorable picture! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Lucy500 (Dec 26, 2011)

That Toby doesn't look to chirstmasy hehehehe. Im glad you had such a great holiday, nevermind the cold! Bonkers and I send Toby and you a hug all the way from Cali!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Feb 7, 2012)

Figured I was long overdue for an update. Toby's doing great, he's just shedding like a monster. I'll try to get some pictures of his molty messed up face and bum  It looks like he may even be changing colours :O 
This picture is from about 3 weeks ago when he just started shedding, it's SO much worse now. 





I emailed a couple of breeders and they're still stumped on what kind of rabbit he is, but the majority of them thing that he is Japanese Harlequin, just without facial markings. Kinda neat to know, since I've always had a soft spot for that colouring in buns... Only to find out that's exactly what Toby is!

School is hectic like always, I'm stressed all the time  But Toby helps keep me sane (most of the time). I literally have fur EVERYWHERE. I need to invest in a lint roller company, God knows I'm making them enough money with my fur ball .

Here's a few pictures. Been busy with school and everything so I don't have many  I'm gonna try to update more often with my brat. 

Oh he's taken to jumping on my computer chair, and then up and over the back of it to get onto my desk, so I have to keep my chair pulled way far away from my desk when I'm not using it. 

Some of the pictures are from my phone, sorry for the quality  




































And of course, the last one is him being a snuggle bunny. He's so snuggly with me, it makes me so happy. I was watching Netflix on my new tablet and he hopped up and sat like this on me for over an hour. He's amazing. :inlove:


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 8, 2012)

What a sweetie Toby is. When they snuggle, it just melts my heart too.

Regarding changing colors while shedding, my boys do too. And being an indoor rabbits, they do shed more and it's longer because of being indoors. Outside is a different world when it comes to rabbits and their coats. 

Glad you updated. Sorry you are so stressed with school but at least you have Toby there to help. Good luck with schooling. 

K


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Marisa, your Toby is real sweetheart:inlove:.

I'm curious what has your weather been like this winter? Here it' been so mild, Vega is also sheading rediculous amount of fur. I'm sure this crazy weather isn't helping this sheading. 

Look forward to more stories and pictures.

Susan


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks, Karen!

Susan, it's been REALLY mild. Last year we had snow past my thigh, and I'm relatively tall (5'10"). This year there isn't even enough snow to cover my shoes. It's a huge difference. We had a couple of days with really cold windchill that brought us down to -36ish, but aside from that the coldest we've been getting is maybe -15 or -20. Lots of the time it's been sitting right around 0... Really really odd. 

I found some "bunny" pictures. Not technically bunny because I got him at 7 months, but as bunny as it gets for him. 











You know, looking back he seems to have grown into his ears a lot. Never noticed until now.

I'm a bit of a gamer, so I have a headset to play my games and talk to my online friends with via Skype/Vent/Mumble/whatever other program. My Razer headset ($90) gave out in one ear after 2-3 years, which is actually a really long time for a headset. My brother then bought me a Steelseries V2 ($110) which I absolutely loved. Toby chomped the wire, and now it doesn't work at all. I bought a second one, found a deal, for $90. Toby jumped onto my desk and bit that one too. I took it back and said that it just didn't work  I got a new one as an exchange. I was filling Toby's water bottle, and he chomped THAT cord too! So he's now ruined three headsets, and I'm back to my original Razer one that only works on one side because the cord is a rope covering instead of rubber, so he can't ruin this one. ullhair:

Aside from that, the biggest problem we've had lately is that his whiskers are too tickly when he cuddles up to my face.


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 8, 2012)

Omg tickly whiskers are the worst. Tippy comes up at night and I swear she does it on purpose...she'll just like flutter her whiskers on my cheek or my shoulder, knowing I can't stand it. She also licks the bottom of my foot. talk about tickling!! Toby is so adorable!!! I love how flat he lies!


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Feb 8, 2012)

OMG he's so cute!!! Looks like a bigger eared version of buttercup! MUST STEAL ... *plotting*


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 8, 2012)

He did grow into his ears. 

He is a very Handsome guy! Love his coloring now. 

Sorry about the three headsets. Maybe Toby thinks you are on-line too long! Rabbits, what can you say. lol

Love those long whiskers, but I can say I don't get woke up in the middle of the night by them. 

K


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 15, 2012)

I had one of my buns bitea laptop power cord in two in the blink of an eye.

For your next set of headsets, go to a pet shop and get some air tubing, slice it down the center and then place the headset wire into it. It will keep the wire from being bitten in two.


----------



## mrbunny (Mar 3, 2012)

Toby is such a cute one! 

I think Toby on one guinea pig website somewhere. Can't remember which one, it was selling something. (Descriptive, I know.)


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 10, 2012)

Toby is one of the cutest bunnies! For some reason I always want to spell his name Tobey. We need more pictures


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 10, 2012)

Toby was on a guinea pig site?? That's odd! I don't think I ever took pictures of him with the guinea pigs my roommate used to have!

Anyways I'm planning on getting more pictures up here soon, I've been extremely busy with university. I actually wound up in the hospital a couple of weeks ago for kidney stones, so I've been tied up health wise, and then catching up with school. 

In the mean time I have a couple pictures 

While I was sick at home my mom was entertaining Toby. Here's a picture I snapped of her with him while I was bed ridden. He really does love her. 






Here's my grouchy, shedding boy before I got sick.






Shedding Butt.







Here's my IV picture from the hospital  My saline bag was almost empty hence the blood in the IV. I was actually in the waiting room in Emergency from 11am until past 5pm. One of the longest and most painful days of my life. 





And a picture from last night of my snuggle bunny. He's my world right now <3







PS thank you guys so much for caring and keeping a watch on Toby's blog. In times like these it means so very much to me. I've been having a rather rough time with school and getting sick and other issues... knowing that you guys are interested in Toby's health and happiness is actually really helpful. You all are so amazing. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. <3

Edit again... it may seem silly that the fact that people read this and care about my boy matter, but it's true. Knowing that he brings joy to myself and others is a wonderful thing, those who are close to me rarely understand my love for Toby as he is "just a rabbit". Again, I thank you all for taking an interest in both Toby's and my life. It truly does mean a lot to me. The people and rabbits that I have met on this forum have really proven to be great inspiration and help to me in the past few months. And so I thank you again, newcomers and those who have been here for years... thank you.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your kidney stones and hope you are on the road to recovery now. I've heard horror stories about the pain involved in passing kidney stones. They are sooooo painful. 

Tobey is a sweetheart. How can we NOT follow your blog. My husband wants to steal him. He just has that look. So precious. And the eyes give it all away. 

So glad your "Snuggle Bunny" is again your "Snuggle Bunny". They just have a way of making you feel so much better. And vice a versa. 

K


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 29, 2012)

Alright, huge photo update as well as some stories. 

Thanks for the support Karen  Kidney stones are extremely painful, I'm 22 and have had them twice already. I've been going through lots of testing lately to find out why I'm getting them, no idea yet. 

Firstly here's an updated picture of his condo, I swapped the upper and middle levels so that the lower level wasn't quite as dark, although maybe he liked that about it 





I posted a while back about a couple of litter boxes, asking if anyone had tried to use them for their bunnies. I ended up getting one because I loved the aesthetics of it, and luckily for me Toby loves it! I actually love it even more than I thought I would, because I get literally next to NO HAY MESS!! The hay gets put into the Booda Dome, and because it's a hole opening, it doesn't get out. I love it. 
Here's a hay shot sans rabbit.





Shot including rabbit.





And a dismount! 





Saying hello





I really wish this picture wasn't so dark... I think it could have been really cute 





What a grumpy butt.





Picture break for story time. 

My roommates almost two year old panther chameleon just passed away. He was on antibiotics and some other medicine (not sure what it was called) to try to hydrate him. He was constantly dehydrated and nobody knew why, including the vet  Poor boy. RIP Quasi. 

I've had Toby for nearly a year now (April 3rd is his gotcha day ) and I'm still learning with him every day. I recently had another first... I think. Here's the story.

Toby's "run around time" is usually from 9 or 10pm to anywhere from 1 to 4am. During this time, I'm obviously in bed, and Toby will often jump up on the bed and snuggle into my chest as I pet his head. I so wish I had gotten a video of this, but I didn't want to startle him so I'll have to just explain it. He was snuggled into my chest from the side, his paws on the side of my armpit and my left arm wrapped around his body. My right hand was petting his head and forehead really lightly and I was planting little kisses on his cheek now and then. The eye that I could see was soo tiny, but that usually happens when I'm petting him. His nose was still twitching, but really really slowly and sometimes with long gaps in between. I started to wonder... Is he falling asleep? I heard a sound. It was very faint and so I muted my TV for a moment to see if I could hear it again. There it was! It was coming from Toby. He was, as far as I could tell, SNORING! ON ME! It was a faint soft odd honking sound, in time with his breathing. Periodically, he would kind of sigh and sit upright with wide eyes, which I assume was him waking up and being like "What the heck, where am I? Oh.. pettings.. Mmmm zzzzzz"

If that was too long and you didn't read, essentially, "For the first time ever, Toby fell asleep while cuddling and actually started snoring."

More pictures 










It's pictures like this that make me think my boy really has put on weight from his neuter :shock:, but don't tell him that! I should probably weigh him soon.





Oh, those face pettings. When they flatten out like this, you know you're doing something right eh?





Lol, his face in this picture cracks me up.





And lastly, a big stretch for a dried blueberry!





Oh! And I got a new phone with a much better camera, so camera pictures won't be as terrible anymore


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 30, 2012)

Hope those tests find the cause of kidney stones. No one should have to go through that much pain. Wishing you all the luck!

Love the new litter box. Thanks for posting it. Maybe others will be able to see and try it out who have Nic units like you have. Unfortunately can't because crates a bit too small. Truly wish I found this site before, those Nic units are nice and Tobias is really planned well. Plus you can rearrange it. But, I stick with what I have, it works for me.

Tobias is such a beautiful boy. Love the new pics with your phone. And isn't it always the way, the one you really like doesn't come out. It is a good pic of the two of you. Maybe with the new camera phone, you can catch another like it. 

Love the "snoring" bunny story. You truly have a special relationship with your boy if you can have a bunny so comfortable he snores. Congratulations! 

K


----------



## Verity (Apr 2, 2012)

Loved reading through yours and Toby's blog! he is so so so cute! Really love looking at photos of him :hearts


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Jun 14, 2012)

Some pictures of the cutest bunny in the world (I may be biased...)










His girlfriend, the Rhino.

And he's still the best thing to have ever happened to me. <3 I'll make a real update with more picture and more info about me soon.


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 14, 2012)

He is so bloody adorable! That one of him with the rhino is beyond cute!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 14, 2012)

I love me some Toby! He's such a cutie pie. Even my husband says he's cute


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Jul 16, 2012)

Gosh I'm awful at updating. My internet has been on the fritz, and its summer time so I've been working 6-7 days a week on top of trying to maintain some kind of social life. I don't really have many pictures, but Toby is doing well as always. 

One of my roommates moved out, so I moved into her room which is the master bedroom. Although its a bigger room, its a weird shape so I had to downsize Toby's condo quite a lot. The trade off is that when he's out he has TONS more room to run. His condo used to be 3x3x2 (3 high and long and 2 wide with 3 levels) which was, let's be honest here, a little excessive for one rabbit who weighs under 4lbs. His condo is now 2x2 with a 3 panel second level. I do feel badly about it but I remind myself that he is out for upwards of 7 hours a day and is usually sleeping when he's in the condo. I've seen more binkies in the last week than I have in months.  he's actually ripping around as I type! 

I've been having a great summer actually despite working 50 hour weeks (in a retail job too!!). I'm reconnecting with old friends and making some really great new ones. I'm actually looking forward to going back to school, I only have 3 semesters left until I finish my Bachelors degree. I'll be picking up a few shifts a week during the school year to help finance my university bills.

I do have one Toby story for you all (Shiloh if you're reading this you already know it from Reddit ). 

Toby is usually out overnight from about 10pm to 6-8am and again during the day for an hour or two when I can manage it. You may also know from earlier in my blog that he likes to hop up in bed with me and cuddle and watch TV. Well, he decided that 5am was an opportune time to cuddle and woke me up. I couldn't even be upset with him... once you see the pictures you'll know why. I swear this little rabbit has that little cute face down to a science. At one point he even started to snooze with me. Ugh, such an adorable little monster!


----------



## littl3red (Jul 16, 2012)

I got started reading pretty late, but gosh, is that adorable! You two really seem to love each other.  I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## candykittten (Jul 16, 2012)

Toby is so cute  What are you doing after your bachelors degree


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks guys  He's the greatest.

I'm not entirely sure yet. Once I graduate I'll have a Bachelor of Commerce with a Management major. I used to think that I would work for a little and get my MBA or a law degree, but lately I've been hearing some bad things about MBAs and how "worth it" they really are. My most recent plan is to do Human Resources (either a two year after degree diploma, or a second degree). I'm a people person and think I could really do well in that field and enjoy it. We shall see!

I just have one picture right now until I can get the others transferred over. Toby is such a snuggle monster... Here's a bunny kisses picture


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness Toby is a doll!! Loved reading about him. I also have a snuggle bun. Agnes sounds alot like Toby. Aren't bunny smuggles the best??

Sorry to hear about your kidney stones earlier this year. My mom gets recurring ones all the time. I've had them once so I feel your pain, literally! They are horrible!! However, I still think giving birth is more painful  (some people compare the two..haha)

I will be watching for more Toby updates. I like seeing all the pics of him snuggling. It reminds me of Agnes!


----------



## cwolfec (Aug 7, 2012)

Well I am just now getting to read the Toby blog and there was MUCH squealing over the insane amount of cuteness!!! I showed my husband the picture of him sitting up on your lap and he said he looked just like a stuffed animal! :hearts:

I've heard before that lops are really affectionate, and this guy is no exception. It's impossible to mad when that little fluff wakes you up, no matter how early (and I am not a morning person!).

P.S. I think we need another update  Have you started school back?


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks Lisa and Carrie 

I'm back to school now, the first day was yesterday. I was surprised to see some pretty good friends in some of the classes which is great! Always easier to go to class when you know people there. 

Toby turned two years old on the 3rd. I can't believe he's already two! He's about due for a check up (if I decide to do yearly checkups, I haven't decided yet). In April I'll have had him for 2 years. In a way it seems weird that I've only had him that long; in some ways it feels like I've always had him. On the other hand it kind of seems like a long time, it's kinda odd that's for sure.

Personal life-wise, it's my 23rd birthday next friday (the 14th), and I think I've almost been on RO for a full year. Time sure does fly. I've also started dating a new guy and I really see this one lasting and being something special; I'm pretty head over heels for him, it's kind of scary for me. 

I've got new pictures but they're on my phone and I'm kinda lazy and sick and can't be bothered putting them up haha. I'll work on it soon, sorry!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 26, 2012)

Just the Tobes and I hanging out


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 26, 2012)

Marisa you're so beautiful :shock: marry me please? lol. 

And Tobester! If you wake up to find he's disappeared one night, it wasn't me. :innocent


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 26, 2012)

Toby looks like a stuffed animal. Even as he's grown up, he hasn't outgrown that teddy bear look. He's so super cute. I love the little faces he makes!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 27, 2012)

I just wuv Toby so much...He really is one of the cutest bun's ever (I can not say cutest cause my girls are listening)....


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 7, 2012)

Haven't seen you around much lately just wanted to drop in and see how you and toby are doing


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi everyone! Toby and I are both doing great. I am currently in the middle of midterms, and last weekend was Canadian Thanksgiving, so I've been really busy! Thanks for the reminder to come back, Lisa 

For a couple long story shorts, my 23rd birthday was last month. My ex boyfriend decided to crash the party, called my best friend very rude names, which made her boyfriend punch him like 4 times in the face. My roommate Scott (an O-Lineman for a football team out here, so not a small dude) but my ex in a headlock while my boyfriend (D-Lineman for the same team) pulled my friend's boyfriend off him. Scott almost killed the guy... he had the ex in a chokehold and his arms started going limp. Anyways, it was pretty ridiculous. Do boys ever grow up?

It's coming up on two months with this boyfriend and I'm actually falling pretty hard. It's terrifying really. He's a great guy with a great family and awesome priorities. Plus side, hilarious and a knock-out to boot  

Also decided to quit smoking. I've only been a smoker for about 2-3 years so it's not awful, but the first stretch is pretty rough regardless. My roommate and I are both quitting together, since we usually enable the other whenever one tries to quit and the other doesn't. He still has chewing tobacco though, while I have nothing.  Hrmpf. 

Had another first (well second, but first on camera) with Toby. Any of you that have been reading about Toby through the year and a half that I've had him will know that he and I have a pretty special bond, and he's a very affectionate bunny. That being said, he never lies down on my bed. The most he ever does is lies down on top of me while I'm petting him, which you've all seen a billion pictures of. 

This time, he lied down at the foot of my bed. Not a huge thing, but still having firsts of some kind with him is a big deal to me. Anywho no more talking, pictures!






Initial laydown.





Close to a full stretch!





Being adorable.





Nomming  And don't worry, I cut his talons the day after this picture.





I honestly don't even know how he got in there... I heard a noise and looked over and there he was. He gets in the WEIRDEST places.





Weird places like my nightstand drawer. 





Watchu lookin' at?





One up, one down.





He looks huge here... I swear he's not that big. He's still a solid 3.8lbs!

I found this girl at a pet store here. I fell in love with her, she was so sweet. No, I didn't bring her home 





Her bottom was caked with cecotropes, so I cleaned her off as best I could while I was snuggling her. Poor girl had shavings stuck in her fur all over too.


----------



## JBun (Oct 10, 2012)

Toby is such a cute bun!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 10, 2012)

I love Toby! He is one of my favorite RO bun's.....


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 10, 2012)

Good for you for quitting smoking. I had my 10 year anniversary of no smoking in feb 2012. I quit feb 2nd 2002. I remember how hard it was but I barely even think about it now and I'm sure glad I quit years ago.

Toby is cute as ever and that lil girl from the pet store is adorable!! Is she a fuzzy Lop? 

And......are you contemplating a friend for Toby?


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 29, 2012)

WAY overdue for an update once again. Sigh. At least when I do it, I do it big... right?

I'm up to 4 weeks without smoking - I haven't really had that much of a problem with it. The worst cravings come when I'm drinking of course  

School is fine; it's a lot better now that there is an end in sight. I'll be finishing my last classes this time 2013! One of my group projects was selected for a student research showcase, which is pretty neat. It was an international marketing plan to expand into Brazil. I also did an ethics project on mining on the moon... Yes it's a real thing, and not just science fiction. It will likely be happening within our lifetime and will supply us with a new clean power source. 

I think the bun from the store was a fuzzy lop. They had her listed as a holland lop, but we all know how pet stores are. I would love to get a friend for Toby, but I'm scared that he would stop loving me as much. I also just can't afford another rabbit right now both financially and spatially. I might think about it more seriously once I'm done school next December. 

Some of you may have already seen, but I went to a banquet with my boyfriend a couple weekends ago. We've actually been dating almost four months now, and (sadly) that's almost a record for me! It was a blast, and we got to get all dressed up. Here's a couple pictures from that night.









A friend of mine recently got two puppies. The one on the left is named Winston (frenchton), and the one on the right is named Tallua (shih tzu).





Here's Winston giving me kisses 





Now, on to Toby pictures which I know is what you all come here for  I once again got a new phone (this time brand new) and it takes fantastic pictures. I got a Samsung Galaxy S3. This is my favourite picture out of the bunch.





My snuggle monster





Giving me kisses





Tissue paper hat










Paw-crossin' periscopin'










Too cute 





Itchy ears, poor guy.





Flanel pyjama snuggling!





Old man grouchy bun face





Another of my favourite pictures. Ear twiddling


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

I am asking Santa for Toby this Christmas! He is all I really want...Marisa I will tell Santa to leave a lobster in your stocking to make up for him taking Toby. Sounds fair to me.


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 29, 2012)

Want...bunny....I love his facewashing picture!!


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 29, 2012)

Toby is such a cute bun! It's amazing how he always seems like he's posing!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 30, 2012)

Haha, thanks guys! holtzchick, I think he KNOWS how cute he is, so he works it extra hard for extra treats. 

Not sure who is familiar with the website Reddit, but I submitted Toby to their `cute` section and he`s done REALLY well! Fair warning, Reddit is not appropriate for all users. It has some very very very bad stuff. But the `aww` section is safe! Toby is up to about 1090 `upvotes`.

http://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/13zfmh/my_rabbit_thought_i_had_a_treat_in_my_hand_i_didnt/


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 30, 2012)

I noticed you said that Toby is a "mutt"...um Toby is a holland lop and since you did not know that all this time we will only pay $6.50 U.S in shipping cost. Which should still buy you four new mooses and a hockey stick or two.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 30, 2012)

I told you I gave him his map and sent him on his way. He should be there next week sometime or something, I don`t know. 

He`s a smart guy, he`ll be juuuuust fine.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a feeling that your hiding a HOLLAND LOP under your bed...


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 2, 2012)

Pretty huge personal update, although probably not the best one. 

I told my boyfriend tonight that I'm in love with him. I have honestly never felt this way before, and am so overwhelmed with the emotion I feel for him that I'm tearing up about him as we speak. 

Unfortunately, when I told him that I love him he kissed me and said that "he cares about me a lot too, and he's never felt about any girl like he has with me". 

I got really stupidly emotional after telling him and started crying and he apologized for not saying the right thing. I feel incredibly stupid for making him feel bad and for getting so emotional (I honestly couldn't even help it). I also feel really stupid for thinking that he felt the same way. 

I don't know if I just said it too soon or that he'll never feel the same way. I've never taken such an emotional leap before and I'm terrified. 

All of my close girl friends have boyfriends or husbands, and the male was always the one to say I love you first. Basically, I'm terrified that I've ruined things between us, or that he'll never feel the same way... I'm just so scared. 




Toby's doing great though!


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 2, 2012)

MarisaAndToby wrote:


> Pretty huge personal update, although probably not the best one.
> 
> I told my boyfriend tonight that I'm in love with him. I have honestly never felt this way before, and am so overwhelmed with the emotion I feel for him that I'm tearing up about him as we speak.
> 
> ...



Awh I don't necessarily think that he has to say I love you first. I have only followed that about 50% and it worked for me. The best thing now is just don't smother him with it all the time and when he is ready he can say I love you back. Everyone opens up differently to certain things. 

That's good that Toby's doing great but we want pictures


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 2, 2012)

That's it. I'm bunny napping Toby. He is seriously. too. cute!!

Congrats on the still not smoking. That is great!!

Don't feel bad about the I love you thing. You said what you meant. If your boyfriend loves you too you saying it first will not change things.


----------



## cwolfec (Dec 2, 2012)

I think you need to enter Toby in a World's Cutest Bun contest somewhere. He would TOTALLY win!

And I said I love you first to my boyfriend, who is now my husband of 5 years. So don't worry. If it's meant to be, it will!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 2, 2012)

Don't worry Marisa. Men are just naturally bad in emotional situations. I was the first to say I love you to Jason a few months after we started going out. I wanted it to be perfect and I played our favorite music and lite candles and made a big fuss over him....He responded with "I am 99.9 percent sure that I love you to"...I was P*SSED!
Couple weeks later he officially said it. Over the phone!!! That is just the way men roll...


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

I find I'm too busy to update on here anymore. I may post the odd picture now and then, but generally speaking I just post to facebook and to reddit's rabbits subreddit. 

If any of you are interested in keeping in touch with me, send me a PM and I'll give you some contact info (facebook or email or whatever).

Here's some pictures of my boy as a (mostly) parting gift.





















-Marisa


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 11, 2013)

Toby is just as cute as ever. That face...I cant get over how precious! 

Sorry to see you go but I do understand how busy life gets. Best to you and Toby!


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 14, 2013)

Hahaha, awh, Toby is as always adorable! 

I completely understand not having enough time to post as I`m pretty guilty of that myself at the moment! Will look at updates every now and again though


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 26, 2013)

Well figured I'd toss up a quick update. 

Toby was doing great, until today. He has a weepy eye, his right one. I booked an appointment for 9am tomorrow. He is eating fine, so I don't think it's his teeth. 

Here are some pictures. 














If anyone even sees this, keep him in your thoughts please. 

Here is a shot of his eye.


----------



## JBun (Mar 26, 2013)

Toby is such a cute little guy  Best of luck at the vet. You should probably still have the vet check his molars. Even with tooth problems, a rabbit may still keep eating until the teeth or eating, becomes really painful.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 26, 2013)

The vet I'm going to owns the practice and specializes in ophthalmology in small and pocket pets, so I really hit the jackpot with her.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 27, 2013)

He´s still as cute as ever. Yes, get his teeth checked and hope it´s easy to sort out. Poor little Toby but good you´re taking him to see the best. Let us know how he does.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Apr 5, 2013)

Toby is awesome, he responded well to the antibiotic drops and his runny eye has cleared up completely. Wednesday marked his 2 year "coming home" day or gotcha day, and I took this picture to commemorate it.


----------

